# Form based authentication



## freez (11. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Authentisierung per Webformular realisieren. Das habe ich auch schon öfter erfolgreich realisiert. Nun habe ich aber die Anforderung, dass zusätzlich eine Klasse mit dem Usernamen initialisiert werden muss, um benutzerspezifische Umgebungsvariablen für den User aus der Datenbank zu laden.

Muss ich dafür einen eigenen Realm implementieren, oder gibt es eine andere Lösungen dafür? Wie schwierig wäre eigentlich eine Realm Implementierung?


----------



## freez (11. Mrz 2011)

Was haltet ihr von ...

- JSF Seite, welche User, Passwort und ggfs weitere Infos entgegennimmt
- die Daten werden in eine Bean gespeichert und per Action vollständig validiert
- bei nicht erfolgreicher Validierung wird auf eine Seite per NavigationRule weitergeleitet, die entweder
... - eine Fehlermeldung anzeigen ala "Passwort falsch", "Username nicht bekannt", "Konto abgelaufen", etc.
... - oder eine simple webseite in der j_username und j_password automatisch aus der Bean ausgefüllt wird und per Automatischen Submit abgeschickt wird, und die Anmeldung so durchführt


----------



## freez (11. Mrz 2011)

Kann ich die relevanten Informationen (UserPrinicipal?) nicht auch direkt nach der Validierung in der Session speichern?


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2011)

Funktioniert denn [c]request.getRemoteUser()[/c]?


----------



## freez (11. Mrz 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert denn [c]request.getRemoteUser()[/c]?



ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wie ich dies einbinden soll. Und, auf welchen Beitrag bezieht sich das?


----------

